# How do you Egg? How do you Omelette?



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Evening,

How do you egg ? How do you omelette ? Would love to hear from you all in ref to the topic ... And do you prefer white or toast colored eggs and why ? 

This question brings me to, two countries ... so, In Spain I like to prepare Stuffed Hard Boiled Eggs with Tuna packed in Olive Oil ... I also like a French Style Omelette with some chives ... simple and French style Baguette with a drizzle of olive oil ... 

Both these two countries have a Fritatta culture ... Spain has the Spanish Potato and Onion Tortilla ( not Aztec Mexican corn flat bread ) and Italia, a Fritatta with spinach with red bell pepper, green bell, gold bell and cheese ... 

Growing up, my Swiss French Mom used to prepare a stunner Quiche, so yes, Broccoli Quiche ...

Margi. 
Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2012)

Poached in spicy tomato sauce or olive oil.

Fried in bacon grease.

Stuffed with pimento stuffed green olives.

and on and on...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any way I can get eggs.  I love them and enjoy Tortillas, Frittatas, Quiches...

Eggs are the most versatile food.  I am partial to savory dishes.

Brown eggs are our favorite, they seem to peel easier when hard boiled and have a richer taste.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

I loved my mom´s Broccoli Quiche ... and I had seen your Quiche Lorraine, either it is or a bacon quiche ... I have forgotten ... I had made note, it was your´s --- and to try it next week for an office lunch ... 

Thanks for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting Aunt Bea.
Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2012)

I love eggs any way too.  I tried eggs nuked in a coffee cup for lunch the other day when there was nothing else in the fridge.  Worked pretty slick, quick and tasty!  Gotta have ketchup and chipotle Tabasco!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Dawgluver,

Sorry. Could you please explain nuked in a coffee cup ? Is this soft boiled or just stuffed into the cup scrambled ? 

Well, we are getting ready to take a nice Saturday evening stroll and have a round of wines, and catch up with each other ... 

Until tomorrow.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Dawgluver,
> 
> Sorry. Could you please explain nuked in a coffee cup ? Is this soft boiled or just stuffed into the cup scrambled ?
> 
> ...



Sorry, Margi.  Microwaved.  There are many different ways, I did this:  Crack 2 eggs into a big mug, add a T of milk or cream, some S&P, stir.  Microwave for 45 seconds, stir again.  Microwave for another 30 to 45 seconds, top with shredded cheese.  I forgot to spray the cup with cooking spray prior, but it turned out fine.  You could add minced chives, crumbled bacon, etc.  Pretty bourgeois, I know, but it worked!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

"cool for a quiki breakfast on the run at 7am"  

Chives, goat cheese cheese, baguette ... soft boiled type ... nice !!! 

Have to try this ... 

Thanks. Have good wkend, we are going for stroll ...

Margi. Have nice Sat. Evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2012)

My favorite omelet is with roasted Red Peppers, Crimini Mushrooms (sliced) and Asparagus with Hollandaise Sauce drizzled over.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2012)

Most often it's eggs fried over easy.  Sometimes an omelet with Gruyere and sautéed shallots.  Occasionally a fritatta with roasted red peppers, shallots, cheese and sausage.

The color of the eggshell is not a factor in the flavor or quality of the egg.  It's simply linked to the breed of chicken that lays it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2012)

Yummm, guys!  

CWS may need to weigh in here.  Isn't the egg color dependant on the color of the chicken's ears?  I agree, no difference in taste or cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> ...Isn't the egg color dependant on the color of the chicken's ears?...




Yes, the earlobes.  However, that's related to the breed of the chicken...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 24, 2012)

Omelettes are my favorite. They're versatile and good for using up whatever leftover veggies you happen to have in the fridge. I agree that there isn't much difference between brown & white eggs, but there is a definite difference between free range and regular grocery store eggs. The yolks are more orange, the whites are meatier, and the shells are thicker. Check out the bottom photo below:


----------



## GLC (Mar 24, 2012)

Favorite is migas. A simple matter of sauteing chopped onion, red bell pepper, green bell pepper, jalapenos or seranos, and tomato. Add fried corn tortilla pieces, add lightly beaten eggs, and cook slowly so as not to brown the eggs. Top with cheese. Served with refried beans and country fries. It's difficult to make it look good in a photo, but it's one of the finest things to which an egg can aspire.






Alternately, huevos rancheros, fried eggs topped with ranchero sauce. 





Some people get carried away with the "fixin's", and it ends up as fried eggs topped with all the stuff that goes into migas.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 24, 2012)

Montana Cowboy Style


----------



## msmofet (Mar 24, 2012)

I like eggs several ways: over easy and poached are my favorite ways. I also like omelets.
 
I really don't like my eggs brown. I they taste burned to me when they get brown.
 
Melt butter on medium heat then crack eggs into pan
 





 
I let the white start to set then I gently "pull" the membrane around the yolk to spread the whites a bit
 





 
Then I gently flip them, turn heat off and "swirl" the eggs around in the pan as I walk to the table. By the time I slide them onto the plate they are perfectly cooked to my taste. It takes about 3 minutes total to cook set whites and runny yolks.
 





 





 
Cheese and chive omelete
 





 
Onion, mushroom and baby spinach omelete
 





 
Onion, mushroom and cheese omelette
 





 
 
Eggs Benedict


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 24, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Eggs Benedict



Next time replace the canadian bacon with smoked sockeye... OHMIGODTHATSTHESTUFFRIGHTTHERE....

  Umm... sorry about that little outburst...


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 24, 2012)

I love traditional eggs benedict but only make it about once a year. I like my eggs over easy or fried/steamed with a lid and a little water. I season with a little garlic powder or seasoned salt .

For omelettes I start on the stove and rotate between the broiler to get a fluffy big omelette. Cheese or spinach,mushroom and chesse are what I usually make.

I also like chorizo and eggs with some cheese and black olives mixed in. I use the mushy kind rather than a firm chorizo.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 24, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Next time replace the canadian bacon with smoked sockeye... OHMIGODTHATSTHESTUFFRIGHTTHERE....
> 
> Umm... sorry about that little outburst...


 Not a big fish person


----------



## Merlot (Mar 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I love eggs any way too. I tried eggs nuked in a coffee cup for lunch the other day when there was nothing else in the fridge. Worked pretty slick, quick and tasty! Gotta have ketchup and chipotle Tabasco!


 

I make my child eggs by microwave all the time when I am in a rush, they taste just fine to me.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 24, 2012)

scrambled eggs with cheese, chives and herbs. prefer toast colored eggs, just like the taste and flavor more 
http://cuisinecookingschool.com


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Most often it's eggs fried over easy.  Sometimes an omelet with Gruyere and sautéed shallots.  Occasionally a fritatta with roasted red peppers, shallots, cheese and sausage.
> 
> The color of the eggshell is not a factor in the flavor or quality of the egg.  It's simply linked to the breed of chicken that lays it.



Theoretically, you are correct. However, I have found that to a large extent, the farmers who choose chickens that lay brown eggs are the ones who are more likely to let them run around the barnyard and eat bugs and make tasty eggs.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you ever tried goose eggs?  They are very large in size but taste good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Morning,

I have just had to change all the watches, clocks and cellular phones, to Daylight Time ... Must get on ladder to do the London Roman Numeral Big Clock in Kitch now ...

Awesome photos and thanks to all Members who have posted feedback, recipes and subject ideas ! 

Los Huevos Rancheros, with the tomato sauce are called FLAMENCO EGGS in Spain, and the Omelettes with those mushrooms, the difference between raw eggs with exteriors of toast color and those of white,  and the Eggs Benedict, are all stunning photos and very informative for fans of the egg genre !

Thanks so much for posting these ...  

Have a nice Sunday. Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Have you ever tried goose eggs?  They are very large in size but taste good.



No, but once I was with a friend in an Asian market in Honolulu's "China town".  She bought me a duck egg and told me to try it.  The yolk was so much richer in color (and flavor) than the chicken eggs, almost orange.  Much more yolk-y flavored.


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not a huge egg lover, but that isn't to say that I don't like eggs.

I have been craving a really, really good eggs benedict.  I mean a good one.  Haven't had them since my 20th wedding anniversary at a place in Oak Park (suburb of Chicago).  I remember going down to the hotel's restaurant and ordering it, and the waiter, all apologetic, said their chef refuses to do anything but make it from scratch when ordered, so it would be a bit.  Huh?  I was delighted!  My husband had been thinking of ordering something else, but jumped right on the band-wagon.  In the past ten years, the eggs benedict we'd had had been on brunch buffet lines and really bad.  That morning we drank champagne and those eggs were to die for.

I love a good omelet.  But I don't want it brown.

I have some of these little floating egg cups, and once in awhile I "poach" eggs in them and put them on English muffins.  I top mine with a bit of shredded cheddar, my husband tops his with aioli.  As close as we'll get to eggs benedict in this town.

Speaking of which, I don't think there's an egg in this house.  Must be grocery time!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

@ Claire,

Thanks for feedback. 



Firstly, I am in agreement about Eggs Benedict and I too, dislike a brown omelette ... 

Duck eggs ... interesting ... I like Quail Eggs ! Of course these are quite tiny --- however, they are delectable served in glassware with a few truffles or wild mushrooms !!! I prepare them on 25th December for brunch ... 

I have not had it for Brunch in quite awhile ... However, Madrid is just not the best place to have it ... It is better to prepare at home ... 

I always have it when I fly over to NYC or San Francisco / Los Angeles ... 

Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had little quail eggs, more than once, and I'm trying to remember where and what circumstances.  Good lord, I'm only 57 and my brain is fried.  It seems to me that both times they were at very fancy restaurants, which means in the Wash DC or Honolulu area, and maybe in a salad?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Theoretically, you are correct. However, I have found that to a large extent, the farmers who choose chickens that lay brown eggs are the ones who are more likely to let them run around the barnyard and eat bugs and make tasty eggs.


Yup! I opted for Rhode Island Red hens because they are very good layers and they lay brown eggs. The Buff Orpingtons have "pink" ears and lay a pinkish brown egg. The barred Plymouth Rocks also lay a brownish egg, but the eggs are smaller than the RIRs and have a thicker membrane. I probably eat more eggs than most people. What the hens eats does make a difference--corn makes the yolks "yellower", as does flax seed. My chickens free range from about March until November. I still feed them--an organic mash that has corn in it, flaxseed, oil sunflower seeds, green veggies, egg shells (theirs), tomatoes, apples, bread, pasta, meat (yes, they like meat), and other things. I don't feed them citrus. They are "pigs with feathers" and will eat just about anything. We had to crush the sunflower seeds initially, but now they eat them without being pampered (my hens are a bit particular--they have their preferences and will turn their beaks up at low value stuff).


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've had little quail eggs, more than once, and I'm trying to remember where and what circumstances.  Good lord, I'm only 57 and my brain is fried.  It seems to me that both times they were at very fancy restaurants, which means in the Wash DC or Honolulu area, and maybe in a salad?



Your brain isn't fried, it's just so full of 57 years worth of stuff that it can be hard to find some of the stuff.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

ha ha ha ... Thanks for post.
Margi.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 25, 2012)

GLC said:


> Favorite is migas. A simple matter of sauteing chopped onion, red bell pepper, green bell pepper, jalapenos or seranos, and tomato. Add fried corn tortilla pieces, add lightly beaten eggs, and cook slowly so as not to brown the eggs. Top with cheese. Served with refried beans and country fries. It's difficult to make it look good in a photo, but it's one of the finest things to which an egg can aspire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man the migas and huevos rancheros both look awsome.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 25, 2012)

msmofet, your killing me with all those egg pics...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Theoretically, you are correct. However, I have found that to a large extent, the farmers who choose chickens that lay brown eggs are the ones who are more likely to let them run around the barnyard and eat bugs and make tasty eggs.


When shopping for laying hens, one also wants to look at how hardy they are. Because of our climate and the fact I wanted to overwinter the hens, I went with breeds that were known to be able to survive our winters. This didn't mean I didn't turn on a heater or worry about them, but they all survived the winter and are loving being back outside during the day, even though I make them "work" for their feed--they are clearing thatch and weeds along the fencelines of the gardens. However, I don't think they consider it work, they seem to enjoy it (clucking and cooing as they remove weeds).


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> When shopping for laying hens, one also wants to look at how hardy they are. Because of our climate and the fact I wanted to overwinter the hens, I went with breeds that were known to be able to survive our winters. This didn't mean I didn't turn on a heater or worry about them, but they all survived the winter and are loving being back outside during the day, even though I make them "work" for their feed--they are clearing thatch and weeds along the fencelines of the gardens. However, I don't think they consider it work, they seem to enjoy it (clucking and cooing as they remove weeds).



So what colour eggs do your hens lay?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> So what colour eggs do your hens lay?


Brown and pinkish-brown (taupe).


----------



## Cerise (Mar 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> How do you egg ? How do you omelette ? Would love to hear from you all in ref to the topic ... And do you prefer white or toast colored eggs and why ?
> 
> ...


 
I'm fussy about eggs. If they taste eggy, I wont eat them.

Tortilla Espanole (great as an appetizer/Tapa because of the addition of potatoes). Since they are hard to flip, start them on the stovetop, and finish in the oven. Rosemary is a great addition. Cut it in wedges or small squares and serve with party picks/toothpicks.

Quiche or fritatta with any fresh vegetables - zukes, broc., asparagus & gruyere.

Egg "pancakes" with spinach, feta, and chopped onions.

Stuffed/hard-boiled - mix the cooked yolks with pesto (basil, sun-dried tomato or artichoke lemon), or avocado, mix with some mayonnaise, add capers and/or toasted pine nuts. Top with one cooked shrimp with tails on.

Souffles.

Strata - caprese, spinach & feta, etc.

Egg Foo Yung - mix beaten eggs w/ soy sauce, chives/green onions, crab or shrimp, water chestnuts and or bean sprouts.

An interesting "clafouti-like" dish - scramble the eggs, add seasonings and herbs of choice, and pour over halfed cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a selection of Sunday Brunch items that you would not believe, and almost all of them include eggs. For example, and any of these recipes are available upon request, I make a wide range of Italian fritattas/Spanish tortillas in a cast iron skillet, using either 3 eggs and ¾ cup egg substitute or 4 eggs and 1 cup egg substitute, depending on which skillet I'm using, and tossing in whatever else is left over in the fridge, except (because it is traditional in fritattas) it has to have small diced potatoes. This morning I am making a fritatta/tortilla with potatoes, Italian sausage, bell peppers, pepperoncini, mozerella and parmigiana cheeses. I do not bake it in the oven; I cook it on the stove top and then place it under the broiler, which is also traditional. I have also been known to make fritattas with ham, breakfast sausage, homemade fresh Mexican chorizo, or even salami and pepperoni, assorted cheeses, and all kinds of fresh, frozen, or pickled vegetables.

I am also quite fond of my world famous Huevos Rancheros Especial, an advanced version of the original huevos rancheros without the refried beans, which I find unappetizing. 

Another favourite, which I haven't made in a while, is a Monte Cristo, which is a ham, turkey and Swiss sandwich dipped in an egg batter and deep fried. It is then dusted with powdered sugar and served with a big dollop of strawberry preserves.

Another new favorite I developed from a breakfast I had at a Marie Callenders restaurant is scrambled egg, fresh chorizo, and salsa enchiladas, smothered in home made enchilada sauce, topped with shredded Mexican cheese, and served with frijoles negros and arroz Mexicano (NOT arroz Español!)

Bobby Flay has a brunch show every Saturday on FoodTV and I have never had a bad brunch menu item from this show. Love him or hate him, that dude can friggin' cook! My list of egg items from his shows this season include Croque Madame; French toast waffles; several different types of pancakes and waffles; ham, egg and cheese on an English muffin; and eggs with biscuits and gravy among others. Check out Brunch@Bobbys for more of his brunch recipes.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 25, 2012)

I love eggs just about any way especially plain fried egg sandwich, & especially especially omelets.  My favorite is a steak fajita omelet stuffed with grilled steak and sauteed peppers and onions. Top this deliciousness with Cheddar cheese,  fresh Pico de Gallo, sour cream, & guacamole.
I agree that shell color is not a factor for me.  I get free range eggs from friends whenever possible though & sometimes there's a duck egg or two in there. I consider those bonuses.


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> How do you egg ? How do you omelette ? Would love to hear from you all in ref to the topic ... And do you prefer white or toast colored eggs and why ?
> 
> ...


 
Growing up in an Italian neighborhood, I have always loved the Italian Frittata. What I love is that the eggs are the foundation and you can put anything in it. I usually put the regular Italian everyday foods. Sliced peppers, (red, green, orange, yellow) onions, garlic, thinly sliced potatoes, sliced sausage. Very little meat, lots of veggies. Even asparagus. Anything that is in season. Just a walk through the produce department will give you ideas. 

My daughter is a really good Italian cook. But her son would rather have my Frittata than hers. She is not willing to put the effort into slicing all those veggies. Sometimes I think I enjoy the prep work more than the eating. Its a hands on the food thing.

And I love Quiche. Any green veggie in that will do for me. Along with onions.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Not a big fish person



what about small fish?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I'm fussy about eggs. If they taste eggy, I wont eat them.



what should eggs taste like?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Poached in spicy tomato sauce




mmm, i haven't had eggs in purgatory in years. 

i've been jonesing for a plain pizza, thin crust, topped with eggs in the last few seconds of cooking so they come out sunny side up (whites set, yolk runny).

i could also go for an egg sandwich.
there used to be a little shack on the corner of teterboro airport in joisey on rte. 46 that served the best italian-american egg sandwiches in the world! it was called a "double double".
the little old guy that ran the place would swipe a hunk of butter into one of his perpetually busy, banged up frying pans, then crack two eggs in. as the eggs cooked, he'd split a portugese roll, then spoon in the most delicious italian fennel sausage that was browned, cut into chunks, and then finishedand kept warm in a pork broth, much like a beer and onion bath for brats.. a quick flip of the eggs to cook them over easy with a still runny yolk, and they went over the sausages in the roll.

oh baby, they were good.

if you really wanted to go downtown, you could get cubed fried potatoes mixed with bits of onions and peppers, and even a cheese sauce on top, but that was over doing it imo.

the yolk was enough to go with the whites and sausage on a delicious, crunchy and chewy roll.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> what about small fish?


 Wise guy!! 


buckytom said:


> mmm, i haven't had eggs in purgatory in years.
> 
> i've been jonesing for a plain pizza, thin crust, topped with eggs in the last few seconds of cooking so they come out sunny side up (whites set, yolk runny).
> 
> ...


 
Do you mean Harry's Corner, Rt 46 E South Hackensack across from Plaza 46 diner? Mom would take me there for sausage, pepper, onion, potato and egg sandwiches. YUM!! I miss that place.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I'm fussy about eggs. If they taste eggy, I wont eat them.


 Just curious, do you eat farm-fresh, free range eggs or plain ol' grocery store eggs? The thing I like about the eggs from my hens, the eggs taste like eggs. The yolks are not rubbery and the yolks are so good. I guess they do taste eggy.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Sunny side up.
Carbonara. I love the base sauce of raw egg, cream, olive oil and fresh parmesan, with loads of black pepper and parsley on top. I will stray from the classic recipe and use  sausage, ham, shrimp, mushrooms, onions,  just about anything when making this dish. My favorite way is with hot Italian sausage....
 Fritatas are also great when you have a few people stay over. I have a large 14 inch frying pan that can easily hold a dozen eggs or more. Add whatever, flip once, top with cheese and cover. Then, I slice it up in wedges like a pizza and let people take what they want.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback ... and culinary inspiration too ... 

Kindest regards,  
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2012)

Rock, have you ever tried substituting yogourt or sour cream for the cream in carbonara? It adds an interesting tangy flavour.

I like your idea of the giant fritata for serving eggs to a number of people at once.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Rock, have you ever tried substituting yogourt .



No. But I will now. Gives me another excuse to eat it again soon.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Spaghetti Carbonara ... Frittata with sausage ... I just had such a late lunch ... and the aromas of a grilled piquant Spanish sausage are just very olfactory stimulating ... Not something I do everyday ... Laboral week, laboral cuisine ... Weekends I play ... 

Thanks for the feedback Red Lobster. 

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> No. But I will now. Gives me another excuse to eat it again soon.....



It makes it edible to some lactose intolerant people. Not me, some friends.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Frittatas are wonderful. I believe that one of us, posted the ingredients for a real lovely one ... or was it an Omelette --- well, inter-changeable ... YES, it was Princess Fiona ...

Have to re-read the whole post ... Later ... There is going to be a General Strike here on Thursday; minimal public transport, closed businesses and lots of protesting ... I am staying home with D.C. ... 

Kind regards. 
Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> It makes it edible to some lactose intolerant people. Not me, some friends.


I have a hard time using up plain yogurt for some reason. I buy it with a recipe or two in mind and then the rest of it sits there and gets lost in the back of the fridge. Until I find it with the dreaded blue fuzz on top.  You can only buy it in the 750 gr. size around here. I have another use for it now.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Addie,

I had not realised it until just now, that my only Grand daughter ( age 4 ) is ADYSON ...

Is your first name ADYSON too ? Her twin male cousins call her ADY ( ADDIE in pronounciation ) ... 

Thanks alot for the feedback on the Frittata... I enjoy frittata very much ... 

Kindest,
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had half a cheese steak sandwich left and diced up some grape tomatoes. A little grapeseed oil in the pan, sauteed the tomatoes, added the chopped beef, green peppers, onions and cheese from the sandwich and heated through.  Poured in two eggs and stirred, topped with Parmesan.

A cheese steak frittata!!!  Yum!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Just curious, do you eat farm-fresh, free range eggs or plain ol' grocery store eggs? The thing I like about the eggs from my hens, the eggs taste like eggs. The yolks are not rubbery and the yolks are so good. I guess they do taste eggy.


 
The short answer is, it's a texture problem for me, not what kind or where purchased. I hated eggs growing up, but I'm warming up to them. The look & slime factor turns me off. Wont eat the white hard boiled, but if finely grated hard boiled is sprinkled over asparagus (Mimosa), it's okay. I like Avgolemono, Stracciatella & egg drop soup. Scrambled is okay in fried rice. I have found many different dishes/prep methods that I like over time, especially combined with vegetables.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 26, 2012)

Over a campfire in bacon grease.  It's the best.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, all those picks made me hungry for an eg. Which I am not supposed to eat becasue of my high cholesterol. I'm going to hav one tomorow morning anyways.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Ok, all those picks made me hungry for an eg. Which I am not supposed to eat becasue of my high cholesterol. I'm going to hav one tomorow morning anyways.


Sometimes I have two extra egg whites with my egg. The whites, as you know, have no cholesterol, so I add the whites first and cook them with my fried eggs. Then I will mash them up and coat them with my runny yolk.   And if you are scrambling or omletting, then just bung the whites in with your egg and mix it all together.  This helps stretch that yummy yolk that is so bad for us.....


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 26, 2012)

My problem is i do not care much for whites, I love runny yok though, mmmm, with a good toast, yum.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> My problem is i do not care much for whites, I love runny yok though, mmmm, with a good toast, yum.


Ok. That's a problem.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Ok, all those picks made me hungry for an eg. Which I am not supposed to eat becasue of my high cholesterol. I'm going to hav one tomorow morning anyways.



The jury's still out on egg yolks being bad for cholesterol.  Dr. Oz feels the good stuff in yolks outweighs the cholesterol, and the reports I've seen recently seem to say, go ahead and have a few eggs a week.   Of course, I love to fry mine in bacon fat, which probably isn't so great....


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 26, 2012)

I like 2 eggs fried over hard & very well done on buttered bread with ketchup.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> I had not realised it until just now, that my only Grand daughter ( age 4 ) is ADYSON ...
> 
> ...


 
No. My full name is Adele. A Frittata is a meal in itself.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> No. My full name is Adele A. Frittata



nice to meet you, mrs. fritatta.  

(fun with editing)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> nice to meet you, mrs. fritatta.
> 
> (fun with editing)



Yea, she's one hot dish!


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> nice to meet you, mrs. fritatta.
> 
> (fun with editing)




Good one bt.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea, she's one hot dish!


 
 Oh Dear! How do I get into these corners.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Oh Dear! How do I get into these corners.



Because we know we can tease you and you LOVE it!


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because we know we can tease you and you LOVE it!


 
So true!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Wise guy!!
> 
> 
> Do you mean Harry's Corner, Rt 46 E South Hackensack across from Plaza 46 diner? Mom would take me there for sausage, pepper, onion, potato and egg sandwiches. YUM!! I miss that place.



that's the place!!! i couldn't remember it's name for the longest time!  i think it's on the border of teterboro and little ferry, though. not s. hackensack. but you never know.

i miss it too. it was bought by a couple of biker mamas who kept it going for a while after harry retired (or left, sold it, or died. i dunno what happened to him). then it became a teeny brick oven pizza place that sucked royally. the shack was finally razed just recently.

geez, i can't count how many times i closed up the mousetrap, gleason's, the junkyard, bars in the city, or even shakers or satin dolls and went there for a double double and large oj at 2 or 3am. a great hangover preventer.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that's the place!!! i couldn't remember it's name for the longest time! i think it's on the border of teterboro and little ferry, though. not s. hackensack. but you never know.
> 
> i miss it too. it was bought by a couple of biker mamas who kept it going for a while after harry retired (or left, sold it, or died. i dunno what happened to him). then it became a teeny brick oven pizza place that sucked royally. the shack was finally razed just recently.
> 
> geez, i can't count how many times i closed up the mousetrap, gleason's, the junkyard, bars in the city, or even shakers or satin dolls and went there for a double double and large oj at 2 or 3am. a great hangover preventer.


 It was south hackensack. Right at the end of philips ave. My uncle was a fireman for south hack and lived on phililps ave.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

I love eggs in a variety of ways. I love egg salad sandwiches, fried egg sandwiches with cheese and ham. Frittatas made with spinach, garlic, and onions or fresh basil, cherry tomatoes and asiago. Omeletes filled with hashbrowns, sausage, green pepper and topped with sausage gravy or mushrooms, onions, celery, olives and feta. Fried in bacon greese over-easy with crispy edges served over a medium rare, peppered rib eye (runny egg yoke is the best steak sauce). Hashbrowns fried with onions, bacon and sausage sprinkled with shredded cheese and topped with a couple eggs poached in butter. Eggs scrambled with sauteed celery and extra sharp cheddar. But my favorite is a scrambled egg skillet my husband taught me to make.

1/4 cup cooked, crumbled breakfast sausage
1/4 cup cooked, diced ham
1/2 cup chopped semi-sweet apple (our favorite is the gala but we also really like yellow delicious)
1/4 cup diced celery
3 american cheese slices or equivalent amount of velveeta chopped up
4 eggs
2 tblsp milk
Black pepper to taste

Beat eggs with the milk and black pepper. In a large skillet heat a small amount of oil (just enough to coat the bottem of the pan) on medium heat. Add the eggs and all other ingredients except the cheese. Cook as scrambled eggs. When the eggs are mostly done but still just slightly runny add the cheese and cover the pan. Cook until eggs are set. Stir. There will be some liquid in the pan from the celery and apples. When you stir it the cheese will mix with it and become a sauce that covers everything. Share with your favorite people.


----------



## Souvlaki (Mar 27, 2012)

spanish omelet and homemade mayonnaise


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2012)

made a sort of omelet this a.m. red,green,orange  peppers, onions and lots of garlic powder, pepper. just scrambled one egg into it and a little cheese. it tasted really good and my tummy didn't care if it was a carefully folded omelet.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks again for all the feedback, photo input and recipes. Fabulous Group!
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting recipe in our local paper today about eggs, I thought it would fit perfectly into this thread.

The versatile egg | StarTribune.com


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Interesting recipe in our local paper today about eggs, I thought it would fit perfectly into this thread.
> 
> The versatile egg | StarTribune.com


 
I know it was just the novelty of it, but back in the boyscout days, we used to do something similar in an orange peel cup. It was cooked in the campfire coals. Too bad even the adult leaders didn't know that "special" flavor was from the use of pine firewood!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Sheer reading pleasure. 
Thank Charlie for recommending it and posting the information.

Cool article. Lemon and / or Lime --- this is interesting. I am going to read over when I get to Puglia Friday.

Grazie, Mercì.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm surprised the author only lets her fourteen year old cook unsupervised if there is no open flame.

I was cooking oatmeal on a gas stove by the time I was 10, if not younger.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2012)

Frizee with tomato,chives,croutons sauteed in butter with garlic avocado, and top with a lightly poached egg with some crumbled bacon or pancetta on top of everything.
Kades


----------



## msmofet (Apr 4, 2012)

I seem to have attracted a lurking peeper! LOL

Soft boiled eggs, Taylor ham, bacon and toasted seeded bakery rye.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Ms. Mofet,

Thanks for your contribution and reply. Now, this is hearty fare ! 

Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite dish containing eggs is homemade ice cream-
8 egg yolks, 1 litre heavy sweet cream, 1/2 litre of milk, 250 g sugar, 5 g salt.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Interesting recipe in our local paper today about eggs, I thought it would fit perfectly into this thread.
> 
> The versatile egg | StarTribune.com



I tried that. It was lovely and very easy. We didn't think the lemon added anything positive. I have made it twice.

I don't know why she needed to make a "nest" of the grated cheese. I find the egg yokes go to the middle by themselves. Also, with cheese near the bottom, it sticks to the ramekin more. In my toaster oven, it took 12 minutes and the eggs yokes were a bit firmer than I like. I'll look after 10 minutes next time.

This dish is definitely going to stay in our repertoire.

Thanks for sharing Charlie.


----------



## Addie (Apr 5, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> My favorite dish containing eggs is homemade ice cream-
> 8 egg yolks, 1 litre heavy sweet cream, 1/2 litre of milk, 250 g sugar, 5 g salt.


 
I have never liked ice cream made iwth eggs and I don't think I ever will. And yes, I have tried it more than once.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have never liked ice cream made iwth eggs and I don't think I ever will. And yes, I have tried it more than once.


Have you tried making it yourself?  Sounds like you would not like Haagen Dazs.


----------



## Addie (Apr 5, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Have you tried making it yourself? Sounds like you would not like Haagen Dazs.


 
You're right. I don't.


----------

